# help please



## salemsparklys (Jul 29, 2012)

I like to keep a book on my mice with age/colour/breeding etc, so could someone help with these guys please 





































Thank you


----------



## TanithHH (Jan 5, 2013)

Not sure, but I just want to say they are very pretty! Last one looks a tan. Hope someone can help you


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 29, 2012)

Thank you, last ones 2 brothers are choc tans, so guessed hes some kind of tan but not sure if chocs come in lots of different "shades" so to speak?


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

!st looks like a poor dark argente, next look like agouti pieds and last one looks like a poor black tan on my old monitor screen which aint very good with colour


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

The first one cannot be argente, it has black, not pink eyes. I can't tell if the middle two are pied agouti's or chocolate, in person, does their fur have any ticking? Last is a black tan.


----------



## Kitei (Feb 4, 2013)

Disagree about the black tan; it definitely looks like a (dull-toned) chocolate tan to me.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

^^^ You know, you could be right, it's definitely not a midnight black. Good eye!


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

1st as I have now looked at the pics again on a better pc setup with a good graphics card might be cinnamon middle two still look agouti pieds and tht last is either a poor black or a poor chocolate tan its kind of in between the two.


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 29, 2012)

Thank you, last one is dark brown on top and tan under.
How can I tell if she is cinnamon?


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

http://www.fancymice.info/duluxfinal.htm I have a printout of that page in my mousery to help with colour identification.

Colours will look different to everyone as not all computer monitors are the same and then a photograph is not the same a visually looking at the mouse in natural daylight.


----------

